# ISPConfig2 zusätzliche FTP Benutzer



## cokotech (2. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe mehrere Leute auf dem Server. Nun kommen die mit Ihrem FTP Zugang nur in Ihr Verzeichnis.. logo... ich habe aber pro Kunden noch ein Verzeichnis eines anderen Webs auf die die jeweils zugreifen können müssten (autodj dateien von Webradios).
Wo kann ich denn am besten zusätzliche FTP Benutzer für einen Webspace einrichten, die aber nur bis zu einer bestimmten Ebene zurückkommen?`


Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2009)

Das geht mit ISPConfig 2 nicht. Du kannst in ISPConfig 2 immer nur einen admin User pro Webseite haben und da in Linux jeder User nur genau ein Homeverzeichnis hat, ist auch nur der Zugriff auf ein Verzeichnis möglich. Du kannst das Home Verzeichnis auch nicht einfach ändern, da dort eine Menge weitere Sachen wie der Emailempfang dran hängen.

Die sinnvollste Lösung ist meines Erachtens wenn Du die zusätzlichen Unterverzeichnisse in den web root Folder verlegst, also nach /var/www/ww.deinedomain.de/webradio/ (aber natürlich nicht ins web Unterverzeichnis  ) und falls die anderen programme die Dateien woanders erwarten, erstelltst Du einfach einen Symlink auf auf das webradio Verzeichnis.


----------



## cokotech (15. Dez. 2009)

Hallo!

Habe die FTP-Benutzer einfach ausserhalb von ISP angelegt.
Das Problem mit den symlinks sind die Dateirechte bzw. Dateibesitzer, weil ich suPHP benutze.


Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2009)

Dann wirst Du die dateien in solch ein Unterverzeichnis kopieren müssen oder Du mountest es.


----------



## cokotech (17. Dez. 2009)

Hallo!


Naja im Prinzip funktioniert es ja so.... es ist zwar dann ein anderer Benutzer aber die gleiche Gruppe.... muss sie halt nur manuell anlegen, aber das ist kein so großer akt... es waren bisher 2 Accounts!


Gruß Sven!


----------

